# PW TT-1 and TT-5 with 5D Mark III



## kferguson (Apr 9, 2012)

Any idea of when/if there will be a PW firmware update to make them compatible? Max sync speed with 5d Mark III is 1/200, which isn't all that useful. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

They claim to be working on it, and for the 600EX-RT as well. They have a reputation as not being the fastest folks out there to incorporate new support or release new products, so I wouldn't hold your breath...


----------

